# Peloric equestris



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2011)

Phalaenopsis equestris ‘Orange 3 Lip’


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

Peloric - Si! Orange - not so much! oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2011)

A lot of color, interesting blooms!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Peloric - Si! Orange - not so much! oke:



Yes -- I am wondering why he called it Orange...


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 8, 2011)

Such an interesting bloom!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 9, 2011)

That's kind of funky looking. Cool!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2011)

Cuties!!


----------



## koshki (Sep 9, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Yes -- I am wondering why he called it Orange...



Maybe it's Dutch?


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 12, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Yes -- I am wondering why he called it Orange...



My understanding is that this plant is a mutated clone of 'Orange' that turned peloric. The 'Orange' clone would produce orange like flowers but the yellow base color does fade.

Phal equestris 'Orange'










This is the same clone. I haven't had this clone for very long yet so I am not sure if it will have more yellow.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2011)

koshki said:


> Maybe it's Dutch?


Wow! That's a stretch! oke: 
Pete You can send me the orange/yellow on at your convenience, thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, Peter. Maybe the yellow will get stronger as the plant gets bigger.


----------



## koshki (Sep 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Wow! That's a stretch! oke:



And yet, I was confident you'd get the joke! oke: oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2011)

koshki said:


> And yet, I was confident you'd get the joke! oke: oke:



I do live in New Amsterdam, remember?


----------



## koshki (Sep 13, 2011)

How could I forget? It's in your name!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2011)




----------

